

MobMov creates a new guerrilla theater while reviving drive-in culture - pg
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/07/30/DDAIR9BH32.DTL

======
far33d
This is brilliant! It creates a venue for films that can't achieve wide
distribution through theaters without taking away the social aspects of going
to a movie and taking away the allure of the big screen.

There's definitely potential in this kind of thing.

------
rms
But it's still illegal.

Do laws count when they are completely unenforceable?

~~~
plusbryan
Correction: this is NOT illegal.

It's illegal to show films that you don't obtain licenses for, but if you get
the rights, it's perfectly legal.

~~~
nickb
Ever tried getting a license from MPAA?! Good luck trying to break that
cartel!

~~~
plusbryan
You're right, you wouldn't have much luck getting a film licensed by the MPAA.
They're just there to crack your kneecaps if you don't.

Swank is the most well known company that sells rights for public performances
of blockbuster films. Costs average between $150 and $300 for "non-theatrical"
showings (where you aren't selling any tickets)

But why shell out such ungodly sums for the muddied films of the masses? The
mobmov makes small showings (< 50 people) feasible, so we can show more
special-interest independent films.

And independent films are so much easier to license. For the showing featured
in the Chronicle, we watched a wonderful Canadian film called A Simple Curve.
It's not something to draw the crowds, but this, at least in my experience,
means a more thoughtful and meaningful script. Our showing was licensed
through the film distributor (filmmovement.com) directly for a small fee.

So no, you'll never see a movie like Tranformers playing on the wall of your
local dilapidated warehouse.

The good news is that independent filmmakers don't like the system either. It
restricts their creativity and screws them at every turn. My hope is that as
independent filmmakers find out about this new avenue for release, we'll start
to see new films produced that are ever more inventive and unique.

